# Cutting out road noise



## ace (Aug 8, 2002)

A general question, but not sure where to post it. But being an owner of the B13, I think I pos it here.

What's the bext way to reduce road noise to the minimum ?

I'm currently using Monroe sensamatic struts shock (front n rear)and stock springs.
Tyres are from goodrich 185/60 and 14 inch rims.

But when I travel on the freeway, the noise level seems quite high on regular tarmac, such that the radio becomes a little inaudible. I use the radio as a gauge to see if the car has a problem with suspension or springs.

I can maintain a decent conversation without shouting.

Speed is kept at 110 km/h.

I've replaced all the above components abt a yr ago.
I don't remember having this sort of noise when I am on the freeway.

Anyone have some pointers to share ? Tyre pressure maybe ?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Tires. Mine has horrible tire noise. So very annoying. Otherwise it is a very quiet car, but damn the tires. Does anybody know of a quiet tire? I'm thinking cheap Wal Mart tires might be the quitest because of the softness of rubber used in short life tires.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yo*

yo.....you have to take in account the profile tires your riding on. The lower the profile, the more road noise that will transmit into the cabin, because you have less side wall rubber which is closer to the ground. Good shocks and springs are essential too and need to be in good working order. What I did to cut a little down on road noise being transmitted into the cabin is take off the door panels and apply some dynamat or a similar noise reducing element. It kind of helps a little. (Yes i know you weight paranoias out there it is more weight but this topic is about noise not wieght.) I hope this helps anyone.....Peace out!


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

I have found that problem on my Sentra too, i was running stock 185/70/13 tires (2 sumitomo at front, 2 Firestone back) and heard a hell of a noise at back side.
I also replaced all the wheel bearings since they where noisy (just in case)
But recently changed wheels and tires and now i have a very quiet sentra running on 205/50/15 Marshall tires.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Get it undercoated.


----------

